# Feeding Ferals



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

Feeding pigeons on public streets does anger many people. Once, I made the mistake of feeding a small flock of pigeons in front of the _wrong_ person. Mysteriously, the ten to twelve pigeons disappeared (I suspected poisoning by this particular person whom I had in mind). Nowadays, I see many kind-hearted people feeding pigeons in public. Sometimes, I approach them to tell them it's best to feed the pigeons when nobody else is around. Other times, I feel my intrusion just might not be appreciated; so, I remain silent.
As far as the pigeon feeding goes, we all know a pigeon could go hungry for one day and not starve to death. I'd rather see a hungry pigeon than see a well-fed pigeon end up missing. This may sound silly, may sound paranoid, or may sound like some _I Spy_ or _CIA _episode. However, there are really a lot of people out there who hate pigeons and who seek the slightest excuse to start exterminating them. And watching you feed the pigeons might start their evil wheels in motion. So, if you're in the habit of feeding ferals in public, try to do it when nobody else is around. That old adage "let sleeping dogs lie" just might save a few feathery lives.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Feeding ferals not only requires seed and water, but a whole alot more, many people don't realize that and start feeding them with good intentions.

One must be responsible and anticipate everything that could and will happen as a result of feeding them, feeding locations, time of day, etc. The safty of our ferals is a risk when feeding them in public view.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10849


----------

